
Don’t Worry About Remembering That Password—Leave It to Your Unconscious - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/515726/a-password-so-secret-you-dont-consciously-know-it/
======
venomsnake
If you have problem with remembering a password just ask NSA. Chances are they
already know it.

